# JD 3038e



## JDRazorback (Jun 7, 2009)

What are your opinions on the 3038e? I know it is a relatively new model and was curious to hear from anyone who owns one or knows much about them. In the specs it lists it's aspiration as turbo. I originally was looking at the 3032e but for $1000 more I can get the 3038 which has 5 more HP at the pto. Is it worth the extra $'s for the 3038? Also, the 3032 is naturally aspirated.


----------

